# Late Season Ducks



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

No way, mallards filmed decoying in a cornfield. Original.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> No way, mallards filmed decoying in a cornfield. Original.


I thought you were the master collector of videos playa?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

no way another unnecessary smarta$$ comment on nodak. Original.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Buck25 said:


> no way another unnecessary smarta$$ comment on nodak. Original.


Touché, well played.

My apologies for the unnecessary hate. It really was an excellent shoot and the black duck and pintail offered some variety. With that being said, I would really like to see a video that wasn't all cornfield mallard/goose shoots. I like to hunt that way at times but it isn't the only way/species to hunt. What I'd like to see in a video (and I don't think I'm alone on this) is something a little more fresh. I have a box of old hunting videos/dvds sitting in a closet that I could dust off and watch...and they'd all offer a hunt that is very similar to this one. What's the point of me going out and buying a new video like this one when I already have a dozen just like it? Throw in some hunts that are different and you might sell some copies to the guys like me. 
:soapbox:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

haha no i was just giving you a hard time. I completely agree when it comes to the videos getting "same old same old" the whack em and stack em canada videos just don't cut it for me either. The closest thing i have seen to a original video lately is the thrienen vid.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

At least it wasn't a turkey hunt.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Jones-

Let's see some of your videos.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Gooseguy10 said:


> Jones-
> 
> Let's see some of your videos.


You have to purchase them. The "waterfowl mind" Matt Jones can be viewed in Bigfoot decoys production entitled "Going Green".


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Pass


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice video...screw the haters/keyboard hunters and morality pushers.

They are the reason that all I ever hear from my local hunting buddies is bad comments about NoDakOutdoors message boards anymore.

I just dont understand it...if you dont like it...dont watch it or post. Its sad but I know we would see lots more pics and video on these boards if there wernt so many haters.

Once again...nice video and congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice video! Gotta love mallards in a picked corn field. The best part of the hunt is watching them cupped in like that. Reminds me of NR opener this year in nodak. wait it was 70 degrees that week! 

I was hoping it was a video of Foiles feeding the geese in Colorado :lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Cool video man! Interesting how you had the mojo's set up


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

templey_41 said:


> Nice video! Gotta love mallards in a picked corn field. The best part of the hunt is watching them cupped in like that. Reminds me of NR opener this year in nodak. wait it was 70 degrees that week!
> 
> I was hoping it was a video of Foiles feeding the geese in Colorado :lol: :lol:


 :rollin:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice video! I mainly hunt cut corn fields,it's hard to beat. Maybe Matt Jones can get a good alfalfa duck shoot on video or something if he wants some variety!! :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cornfield or not, they must not have been to confident of their Tanglefrees if they still needed to use FIVE spinners...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I take that back...there's actually six... :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Nice video! I mainly hunt cut corn fields,it's hard to beat. Maybe Matt Jones can get a good alfalfa duck shoot on video or something if he wants some variety!! :rollin:


My thoughts exactly. Where is the most cover or available cover for late seasons hunts..... CORN. Where is the most food available in the field at this time of year....CORN. Where do most birds in the late season hit to get fat reserves up....CORN. But I do understand that most of the vids are in corn...but there are reasons for that like i mentioned above.

Great shooting and thanks for sharing the vid.


----------



## silewski11 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great Video! love to see the wings cupped like that.


----------

